# Tutorial für CVS mit Eclipse



## homer65 (19. Okt 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gesehen, das Eclipse mit CVS zusammenarbeiten kann. Habe aber nicht so recht den Durchblick, wie das 
Ganze genau funktioniert. Kennt jemand ein Tutorial über das Thema?
Christian


----------



## Mag1c (19. Okt 2005)

Hi,

du suchst wohl ein Tutorial zu CVS (gibt sicher ne Menge davon) ? Wenn du CVS kannst, ist die Verwendung unter Eclipse nahezu ein Kinderspiel.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## homer65 (19. Okt 2005)

Nöh, meine wirklich Eclipse mit CVS. Zu CVS alleine habe ich genug Literatur.
Christian


----------



## kama (19. Okt 2005)

Hallo,



			
				homer65 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nöh, meine wirklich Eclipse mit CVS. Zu CVS alleine habe ich genug Literatur.
> Christian



wo ist denn genau Dein Problem im Zusammenhang mit Eclipse?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Okt 2005)

ruf mal die Hilfe von Eclipse auf?!


----------



## homer65 (19. Okt 2005)

Habe nicht direkt ein bestimmtes Problem. Mir fehlt einfach der Einstieg in die ganze Problematik. Ich kann überhaupt nicht damit umgehen. Konkret habe ich einen CVS Server laufen, auf dem ich ca 4 Projekte angelegt habe. Diese möchte ich nun gerne mit Eclipse bearbeiten. Das heißt Änderungen machen, testen, updaten, ... . Eben alles was so zum Programmieren gehört. Es ist mir schon gelungen die Projekte aus dem Repository auszuchecken, aber mehr auch nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie ein cvs update oder commit zu machen ist. Eben so rein gar nichts. Und ich habe die Hoffnung, das ein Tutorial, sofern es den eines gibt, da bei den ersten Schritten helfen kann.
Mit der Hilfe von Eclipse komme ich leider gar nicht zurecht. 
Christian


----------



## homer65 (19. Okt 2005)

Jetzt habe ich doch das erste konkrete Problem. Wenn ich eine von CVS ausgecheckte Anwendung gehe und diese über 
"Run As" - "Java Application" wie gewohnt zum Test mal starten will bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
Lauch Failed - The selection does not contain a main type
Aber in der Klasse ist eine public static void main(String[] args) vorhanden. Habe dies schließlich mit anderen Projekten schon tausendmal gemacht. Aber mit allen aus dem CVS ausgecheckten Projekten geht das nicht.
Christian


----------



## ronny (23. Okt 2005)

hmmm, klingt fast so, als würde er das projekt nicht als java projekt erkennen...
scheint, als ob beim auschecken das projekt falsch erstellt wird...
wie hast du denn die projekte in dein cvs-repository bekommen???

wenn du mit der eclipse-hilfe für cvs nicht zurecht kommst....  
dann seh ich schwarz, weil da is wirklich ALLES sehr gut beschrieben....    :bahnhof: 

einfach mal im index cvs eingeben...   :###


----------

